# Pumilio I.D.



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm no expert, but it looks just like those imports that Shawn's selling right now. I've seen other people with them, I think "import" is part of the name.

Oophaga pumilio Morphguide
Using this, it looks like a Guaramo or a Rambala.

What was your source?


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

It looks like a Guaramo, this should help you out Oophaga pumilio Morphguide
Jason


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is another picture


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry Mike I didnt see the link you posted. I would say pretty much without a doubt Guaramo.
Jason


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Anyone know a price range and any idea how often are they offered in the trade for sale, just a guess.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

They are not in the trade that much. Once an awhile they come in with the imports from panama. I have sold some of these in the past and they usually go for about $100 each.
Jason


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info everyone, ill take better pics when i get them.

It would be nice to know if anyone on here keeps them in their collection.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Jason DeSantis said:


> Sorry Mike I didnt see the link you posted. I would say pretty much without a doubt Guaramo.
> Jason


It sure looks like a Guaramo, but unless it comes with that information, there is no way to know for sure. It could be a Rambala or something else all together. The only thing that can be determined is that it's Oophaga pumilio.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks I will find out more info from the seller.


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

It also looks like many of the SNDF imports from '06 (did I get that year right?). I've got 1.2 that could be dead ringers for that one you picture. The SNDF frogs came in without site data but with labels of Rio Bronco or Cristobal.

Ryan


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

verbal said:


> It also looks like many of the SNDF imports from '06 (did I get that year right?). I've got 1.2 that could be dead ringers for that one you picture. The SNDF frogs came in without site data but with labels of Rio Bronco or Cristobal.
> 
> Ryan


Which is kinda funny because, unless Rio Bronco is a local name, there is no Rio Bronco in the area. And Cristobals look nothing like those.


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

Agreed... thus the stink a few years ago about getting locale data on that set of imports. (and to no avail). Pretty frogs, though.

Ryan

Edit: Mine came in a deep, bright orange color, which has faded to a color very similar to the one in question. I can post pics tomorrow if any are interested.


----------



## osn (Dec 18, 2008)

There is a small stream near Gurarumo river that is called Branco on the other side of Guaramo river if you go from Punta Peña/Robalo airport. The small stream is to little to be on the maps after what I understand.

From what I've heard there was a small hanging bridge (size for walking) to that side before but when I was there a couple of weeks ago there was no traces of that bridge left. I guess it was damadged in the rains and the overflows from the river. If this yellow frog was labeled Branco, then it might be right because they should be in this area. Guarumo is a better name for it.


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

MonarchzMan said:


> ... unless it comes with that information, there is no way to know for sure ... The only thing that can be determined is that it's Oophaga pumilio.


J.P. I think you need to assign a macro key to automatically post this response, to save time typing it.

Good luck this summer. Keep us posted when you can get an internet connection.
___
Jim


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

look like a Guaramo to me


----------

